# Sony Vaio PCG-GRZ530



## sossego (May 22, 2009)

Since this laptop is a bit old, I'd like to know beforehand if it is supported.

Specs: Intel p4 i686 2.4ghz 
512M ram
ati mobility radeon 7500

Currently fedora core 6 is installed on it.

Apic and lapic have been disabled.

ACPI is enabled.

It overheats- as usual- but I've had it up for a day and a half.


----------



## sossego (May 23, 2009)

I used FreeSBIE 2.0.1 with the following options:
acpi_sony
and hint.apic.0.disabled loaded.

Even if no one responds to this post, I will continue adding to it until I find the solution.


----------



## sossego (May 23, 2009)

I have limited success with the NetBSD 2007 Live CD.

It boots and loads the graphical desktop.
System hangs during service startup.


----------



## sossego (May 24, 2009)

Used new media.
Used Jibbed.


----------



## GhettoBSD (Jul 27, 2009)

acpi_sony
and hint.apic.0.disabled loaded.

Hello!
I'm running fbsd, obsd and 2 other os' and they all run just fine.

While I did need to mess with acpi and a few other things so i could adjust the screen brightness. I ended up writing a script where i just enter the # 1-5 so i could set the brightness in console.

Unfortunately my hinges broke so i fixed those alright. But I decided to try to re-apply the old heat sink paste and found the cpu and copper pipe to be stuck together like nothing i've ever seen!

So while working with that and putting the cpu back in the note book won't even power on!

If i can fire it up i'll make sure to come back and post my settings for all.

So now i'm looking for a little ribbon to replace since i think that's the culprit here!


----------



## GhettoBSD (Feb 11, 2010)

Ooh it's been a while hasn't it? I had come across the files but wasn't able to get them up here. I will search for them now that I am able to free up some more of my time.

Did you ever get it up and running?


----------



## sossego (Feb 12, 2010)

On the pcg? No, I put Fedora on it.
I've jacked my fedora install bad on the m275, so now I'm setting it up to dual boot with freebsd.


----------



## GhettoBSD (Feb 15, 2010)

ok well i'll get it as soon as i can for ya still


----------



## sossego (Feb 17, 2010)

Biggest problem I did have was that it would overheat before I could make a base install; but, put up the notes for reason I may be needing them soon.


----------



## GhettoBSD (Feb 19, 2010)

ok will do.

For overheating on the grizza blow some air in that sucker every 1 or 2 months. I tore mine apart to see if I could do anything to fix it. That was useless. But I did get a great look at how it's set up, and it's set up really bad!

So I used to use canned air right, but that doesn't cut it. So i used a vacuum cleaner. Now I know everyone has their opinions about that ("oh you can't do that," "you'll move the fans and that'll cause current to go through the mainboard and fry it," "that can't be safe") but i've been doing this since the 90's and so far, no problems! (Except that computers get old - so long 25mhz with 33mhz turbo!

Oh yeah but I ended up buying an air compressor because the vacuum just didn't have enough sucking power - even after I bought the little adapter set the repair guy sold me (he repairs vacuums, sewing machines and all sorts of other things). So now I charge that sucker up and go to town. 

Anyway, for the grz it's easy, just get an air blower that's thin around the nozzle and go to town.


----------

